# Firmware: Canon RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 8, 2020)

> Canon has released their promised firmware update for the Canon RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM to fix an issue at minimum focusing distance.
> *Firmware Version 1.0.6 incorporates the following fix:*
> 
> Fixed a phenomenon when performing AF shooting to capture a subject at close-range with the focus distance approximately set to the Tele-end (200mm), the image may become slightly front-focused.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 8, 2020)

To all the vigilant members who posted about this problem early on, please share your test results with us! Thank you!


----------



## Joepatbob (Jan 8, 2020)

Remember there’s a 1.0.5 lens firmware to install first.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Joepatbob said:


> Remember there’s a 1.0.5 lens firmware to install first.


Sorry, but I've read and reread instructions, I don't see that is a requirement. Here's from Canon Europe:






RF 70-200mm F2.8L IS USM - Canon Europe


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon-europe.com





Quote from link: "This firmware update is for lenses equipped with firmware versions 1.0.5 or *earlier*. If the lens's firmware is already version 1.0.6, it is not necessary to update the firmware." (Emphasis added.)


----------



## Tremotino (Jan 8, 2020)

Joepatbob said:


> Remember there’s a 1.0.5 lens firmware to install first.


LOL


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 8, 2020)

I have installed the new firmware and from my initial testing, it seems to focus perfectly at minimum focus distance and 200mm, at f2.8.


----------



## Joepatbob (Jan 8, 2020)

Missed the “or earlier” when I read it. My bad.


----------



## jdavidse (Jan 9, 2020)

I installed it and it seems to be fixed. Bravo Canon


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 9, 2020)

Seems like great news. Now all I need is some Black Friday discounts in 2021, which might give me enough time to save up after 2019's expenditures...


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Seems like great news. Now all I need is some Black Friday discounts in 2021, which might give me enough time to save up after 2019's expenditures...


You and me both.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 9, 2020)

Assuming that this update will fix the AF problem I'll give a  to Canon for reacting as fast as desired.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2020)

See Canon, this is how you should’ve handled my dreaded 1d3 when the first reports were in   

I commend Canon for this fix, it was acknowledged very fast, so they pay attention to forums, ha! To punch out the firmware this fast is excellent service. Bravo!


----------



## mikebecurious (Jan 9, 2020)

Great seeing Canon is so serious about EOS R system, once detect issue, immediately fix it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 14, 2020)

How great it would be to see some before and after shots, or see lensrentals.com assess the fix!

And I suppose the world will never know if anything has been tweaked physically for the next production run...???


----------



## Joules (Jan 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> And I suppose the world will never know if anything has been tweaked physically for the next production run...???


With how much software is already working in the RF lenses (Focus by wire, control ring, cropping the sensor to match the image circle, and so on) I believe they would prefer to solve it on that layer rather than touch the production process.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 15, 2020)

Does the 70-200 really have 2,6 stops of vignetting at 200mm.? I’m baffled...


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 15, 2020)

Joules said:


> With how much software is already working in the RF lenses (Focus by wire, control ring, cropping the sensor to match the image circle, and so on) I believe they would prefer to solve it on that layer rather than touch the production process.


I still believe Canon was a little aggressive with the MFD claim. Really pushed it to show it is different from the EF version. For marketing. But apparently they are making it work as claimed.


----------

